# Preparing for the STAT test



## chithanh119 (Oct 29, 2008)

Im doing the STAT test on 20 June to hopefully get into B Nursing at CDU. The min score they require to get in is 145.

I have downloaded the STAT handbook which has questions etc but am unsure whether or not to purchase the sample questions book.

Can anyone who has done the test tell me if it was benefical to purchase?


----------

